# are these tsh results hypothyroid



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I had blood work done the other day and my tsh levels are 5.86

I have to call the endo on monday to see what's going to happen, the doctor said that is a bit high for tsh.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> I had blood work done the other day and my tsh levels are 5.86
> 
> I have to call the endo on monday to see what's going to happen, the doctor said that is a bit high for tsh.


Eeeeeeeeeeeeeks!

It sure is; I and others would be sooooooooooooo ill. AACE recommends the range to be 0.3 to 3.0 for TSH. For myself and many others, the lower the better "provided" the FT4 and FT3 are where they should be.

Let us know.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I'm so depressed, had RAI done a month ago and nowI'm hypothyroid.
I just want to cry


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

oh well guess I have to live with it.I was told that RAI does make you go hypo. I spoke to the endo and she is not going to put me on medication yet.I have to wait a month and get blood test done again. If I start to feel more crap then I am just going to go to the GP and get a prescription for hormone replacement.I'm not going to wait around.


----------



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I would at a minimum be tested once again with a full set of labs and preferably start getting on meds - even if it is a small starting dose.

If your doc wont get you tested, you can get a fairly good blood test for thyroid online and then go to your local lab for $85. I use this same test myself all the time in between doc appointments.

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/lab_tests/Thyroid_Screenings/Thyroid_Panel_2_with_TSH

and here is an even more comprehensive thyroid panel - this test for $119 includes basically everything you need for an accurate picture of what's going on with your thyroid:

http://www.healthcheckusa.com/lab_t...gs/Thyroid_Function_Profile_with_TSH,_Premium


----------



## tbudke (Dec 30, 2009)

Having lived with a Thyroid disease for 5 years now, I have always had a open lab order from my doctor to go in and get a test if I was not feeling well. I would find a different doctor if they will not do labs. And no meds??? I would question that.


----------



## tbudke (Dec 30, 2009)

I have found so much information on 
http://thyroid.about.com/


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> oh well guess I have to live with it.I was told that RAI does make you go hypo. I spoke to the endo and she is not going to put me on medication yet.I have to wait a month and get blood test done again. If I start to feel more crap then I am just going to go to the GP and get a prescription for hormone replacement.I'm not going to wait around.


That is ridiculous. Leaving you in that state is causing damage to your heart and other bodily organs. Please get to your GP and demand to be put on thyroxine replacement before you get myxedema and all sorts of problems here!! You can get pulmonary ascities also. Good grief. Even your brain needs thyroxine replacement.

I am very worried and I know others are also.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

They said they wait until the tsh is above 10 before treatment,the endo is a *****. That's all I can say.She said my ft4 is normal.I'm going to my GP today.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I couldn't get in to see my GP today, the endo said my ft4 is normal and that's the most important one.It's 12.3


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> I couldn't get in to see my GP today, the endo said my ft4 is normal and that's the most important one.It's 12.3


I am sorry to hear that. Wonder if you have the range for the FT4? Can't tell a thing w/o it as different labs use different ranges. She only means that it is in the "suggested" normal range. I need to see the range so I can do some math.

When the patient is not responding to the current protocul and not feeling well; the FT3 becomes extremely important. You cannot function nor can you feel well w/o enough FT3. You could either get the lab yourself or you could find another doctor. I do suggest the latter.

I am hoping that you did in fact make an appt. to get in to see your GP?


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

not sure what my ft3 is,going to go into the clinic today and get a full blood test,hopefully go on medication.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

went to the GP today and had full thyroid blood test done,find out tomorrow for the results and then he said we will go from there.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> went to the GP today and had full thyroid blood test done,find out tomorrow for the results and then he said we will go from there.


Oh, thank God! Do let me know; I have been in utter despair over your situation and I know that you have been as well.

Whew!! Sounds like the GP was very amenable?


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

ok got my test results back,this is really weird

apparently I am euthyroid

tsh 3.5
FT4 12


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> ok got my test results back,this is really weird
> 
> apparently I am euthyroid
> 
> ...


Well; I sure wish we had some ranges here as no 2 labs use the same ranges. I do know that AACE recommends that TSH be 0.3 to 3.0 so in my mind you are hypothyroid.

Most of us feel best with TSH @ 1 or less and I can't tell anything about the FT4 with the lab range. I am glad you got the FT4 done though.

Do you feel well? Euthyroid is when you feel tip top. That means that you can lose weight if you go on a healthy diet and it also means that all symptoms of thyroid disease are gone. Thyroid antibodies would be low or barely detectable.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

this is what it says

TSH 3.5 mIU/L (0.5-4.5)
FT4 12 Pmo/L (10-20)


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

my tsh level got to 1.09 when I was on meds Ptu before the radioactive treatment, after stopping meds though for 2 weeks it went back down to 0.06
I felt crap and still anxious at those levels, even though 1.09 is suppose to be at normal rage, it felt like I had a 100 cups of coffee in me.

I don't feel that bad being at this level with the tsh being 3.5. I do feel a bit achy though but it's not that bad, I don't need pain killers, I can still manage to get out of bed and walk and stuff like that.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Keep looking for a doctor who will treat you based on your FT-4 and FT-3 numbers and how you physically feel.

They are out there - you just have to keep looking until you find one. Get copies of your labs and take them in with you.

I have had much better luck receiving proper treatment from GP's vs. Endo's.

Your TSH is too high and your FT-4 is very low- plus you are having hypo symptoms. The longer you wait the worse you will become and the more symptoms you will develop.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

well I've been in and out of doctors for the last month even before RAI treatment and noone is doing anything,I've been told it's in the normal range and I don't need treatment. It's like I am a ping pong ball being bounced back and forth and not getting anywhere. I won't give up though, if my symptoms get worse I will definitly go back and get tested.

I can't though go in every day and get test done all the time.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

I am getting other blood test done in about 2 weeks, is that too long to wait or should I get them done sooner like a week or something.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

the endo did say that because I just had RAI for hyperthyroidism that the numbers can go up and down, she said putting on medication now gives me some sort of risk.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> the endo did say that because I just had RAI for hyperthyroidism that the numbers can go up and down, she said putting on medication now gives me some sort of risk.


Well; she does have a point "only" if you are dumping (thyrotoxicosis) and that is possible. That is a statement that I cannot argue with to be honest w/ you but one would think you would be out of the woods by now? How long has it been?

I just hate it that you feel so bad and clearly, the TSH continues to climb.

2 weeks is fine for the other. Just do things as you can and when you can. Removing stressors is also important. I am sure that everything will ultimately be okay if not really good for you.

I "am" curious as to how long your doctor is going to withhold thyroxine replacement though. Being hypo can cause just as much damage as hyper can in reality.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

yeah I was diagnosed with thyrotoxicosis with toxic hot nodules. Had RAI treatment about 5 weeks ago.
Getting more blood test done on the 23rd of January. I think the endo said if my results come back hypo I will be on meds. I'll call her to make sure, in the mean time I just have to relax, the stress is not any good.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> yeah I was diagnosed with thyrotoxicosis with toxic hot nodules. Had RAI treatment about 5 weeks ago.
> Getting more blood test done on the 23rd of January. I think the endo said if my results come back hypo I will be on meds. I'll call her to make sure, in the mean time I just have to relax, the stress is not any good.


Well.............there you go. Better to be safe than sorry. Actually, there is a lag time between the Frees and the TSH. TSH could be on the rise but the Frees could still be high. It gets complex.

Your doctor kicks butt.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

update

I had blood test done yesterday,endo says they are in normal range,and is going to call me back later with the results.I have a new endo now and she seems really friendly aswell.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

ok here are my results

TSH: 1.84
FT4 13.5
FT3 3.9

Doctor said all in normal ranges and I will be seeing her on monday to work out a plan and to get regular blood test done every 4 weeks just incase I go into hypo after rai treatment, she said though if I start feeling sluggish and fatigue and that to contact her straight away.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> ok here are my results
> 
> TSH: 1.84
> FT4 13.5
> ...


Well, good deal Happysunshine!! Glad you like the new doc also. So hey, listen...........next time you get labs, could you also post the ranges? Different labs use different ranges. I am glad you posted your results but any comment on my part would only be a guess w/o the ranges and that is not good when it comes to your health.

You sound good; that is what counts.


----------



## happysunshine (Sep 25, 2009)

these are the ranges

TSH: 1.84 (0.40-4.00 MIU/L)
FT4 13.5 (9.0-20.0 pmol/L)
FT3 3.9 (2.6-5.7 pmol/L)


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happysunshine said:


> these are the ranges
> 
> TSH: 1.84 (0.40-4.00 MIU/L)
> FT4 13.5 (9.0-20.0 pmol/L)
> FT3 3.9 (2.6-5.7 pmol/L)


Thank you so much for the ranges! You know what? I believe you are almost there. I personally think TSH could come down a bit more and both Frees up a tad to see how you feel.

But, I'll bet you feel pretty good now? Do you? Are symptomatic w/ anything that you would care to share?


----------

